# Not what I wanted to see



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

My neighbor turned two dogs into the Dog warden yesterday that were strays. Needless to say they showed up on my trail camera as well.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Hahahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

The rut is definitely in full effect.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

lmao!!! that's funny


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Interesting photo you've got there.


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Take that one down to the deer and turkey expo in Columbus. Its a winner for sure. HAHA


----------



## bardownsnipe (Mar 6, 2015)

Hahahaha! Classic trail cam moment!


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Now you have you Indian name ! LOL


----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)

Don't remove cam. some day neighbors wife will comes with boyfriend Hahaha buhohoho


----------

